# New Book: The Forever Dog



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Making its debut October 2021, I’ve got 2 on Pre-order (1 for me and gifting the other to my vet). Long time follower of Dr Becker, my countdown has officially begun…. Anyone else?

_*The Forever Dog is a pathbreaking guide to teach us how to delay aging and provide a long, happy, healthy life for our beloved canine companions.*_

_Dogs have been getting sicker and dying prematurely over the past few decades from the same chronic diseases that afflict humans. Because our pets can’t make health and lifestyle decisions for themselves, it’s up to pet parents to make smart, science-backed choices for lasting vitality and health.

The Forever Dog prescriptive plan focuses on:_

Diet and nutrition
Movement
Environmental exposures
Stress reduction
 
_


https://foreverdog.com/about/


_


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, I've been following her interesting and enjoyable column/blogs for a while now.

ETA. It's already a best-seller on Amazon; she must have excellent PR.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Aly said:


> Thanks for posting this, I've been following her interesting and enjoyable column/blogs for a while now.
> 
> ETA. It's already a best-seller on Amazon; she must have excellent PR.


ha!
yeah i believe i ordered my first copy a few months ago as soon as it was announced, got a recent e mail saying it’d be shipping soon and it prompted me to grab another one.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I have it pre ordered


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Great! So I can buy myself a birthday present! I'm pretty sure my birthday is soon.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oooh! 

Luc died at 15.5 years old, but that was a combination of me aggressively managing his conditions and keeping him thin (I think a certain low calorie diet helps longevity...sadly I have yet to find this for myself). I always feel like I let him go too soon, but he was weakened by a flu/bug, increasingly senile showing aggression to Neb and Xerxes and my husband (not me), and no longer able to draw a good distinction between outside of the apartment but still in the building vs. the outside for the purposes of pottying. He had a weak hind end (polyneuropathy) and I know I freed him from a lot of pain and confusion but it still wasn't easy. I always think, what could I have done differently.

Which is to say, this book sounds really good!


----------



## Superxan (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, definitely getting it!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Me too! 
I was just reading an article about how bringing your dog on walks helps to prevent mental decline...the thing where senior dogs forget who you are, or get stuck in corners, seems so sad to me.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

…just got the e-mail, my books shipped today!! 🙊


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Just ordered my copy!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you for this. She has helped me so much over the years. I credit her for resolving Hans’ gut problems.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WOW! Already out of stock!
I had a hard copy sent to my dad, and for myself I got the Kindle version and added the Audible option.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> *WOW! Already out of stock!*
> I had a hard copy sent to my dad, and for myself I got the Kindle version and added the Audible option.


i think that’s just on Amazon? an IG post this morning mentioned trying Barnes & Noble or Target.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Ordered mine from Barnes and Noble Tuesday and it shipped out next day. Should be here in time for Josie’s birthday. 
Looks like the book is temporarily sold out on Amazon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Just curious as to whether anyone listened to the interview with the author on “Coast to Coast” last night? 

I started to listen but fell asleep. Was so disappointed. Hoping some one heard and can let everyone know what he shared.


----------

